# MY17 changes



## Jmr78 (Apr 25, 2016)

I ordered an S Line at the beginning of April at the MY16 prices and two of the extras I ordered were Cruise Control and the Comfort pack. My question is now the Cruise Control is standard should I still be paying for this as I would have got it on the car anyway even without ordering it. Also the Comfort Pack has been reduced in price a little. How do I stand with the dealership in regards to this?. Has anyone else had a conversation with a dealership and the cost of cruise taken off or/and cost reduced for the comfort pack?. Thanks for any info, was just a thought!.


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

The cost of the TT increased with these changes, it isn't free of charge so you may find the dealer won't do anything.

I'd have a chat with them but don't hold your breath.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Exactly, there are no freebies. I'm in the same boat. If I ordonow I'd be paying a higher list price. Cruise should have been standard IMO.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Bit of the same for me. Ordered Tech pack and cruise (@£300). Cruise now standard and Tech pack reduced by £300. But price gone up by £300. So I'm £300 down.
On the other hand they have now thrown in the arm rest @ £175 so I'm only £125 down. Bearing in mind that the Audi contribution for mine has been reduced by £2000 and I don't think I'd get the same good discount now I reckon its not worth arguing about.


----------



## Jmr78 (Apr 25, 2016)

Thanks all, I was thinking that but thought worth asking! I did get a stonking deal anyway


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Ditto.just the endless wait to contend with!


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

4433allanr said:


> Ditto.just the endless wait to contend with!


What you ordered / how long til it's built or delivered Allan?


----------



## Jmr78 (Apr 25, 2016)

I'm with you, far too long a wait for my very impatient liking!


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

Glad I'm not the only one that's impatient although it's getting worse.

Think I've checked the tracker 10 times today to see if it's hopped on a boat but alas no joy.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Well the paint had dried, the grass has grown and the kettle's boiled. What can I do now while I'm waiting?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Waitwhat93 said:


> 4433allanr said:
> 
> 
> > Ditto.just the endless wait to contend with!
> ...


1.8T sport in black, ordered 14th March, looks like end of June delivery. I had ordered cruise but not the armrest, tbh I sort of expect both of those in a car these days. Originally ordered nano so I hope I don't regret changing my mind.this is a second Audi PCP for me and the A3 has been pretty good so fingers crossed for the TT. I've still not actually driven a 1.8 and they have taken a bit of a slating on this forum, 180bhp is plenty for me so we'll see.


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

I've got a 1.8 coming too, and a couple others I've spoke to have 1.8s on order.

Wouldn't worry about people slamming the 1.8, everyone who has one has given me good vibes about it. The people slamming it generally aren't good contributors anyway


----------



## dizlet (May 30, 2016)

4433allanr said:


> Waitwhat93 said:
> 
> 
> > 4433allanr said:
> ...


I owned a mk2 1.8tfsi when they only had 160bhp and it was good back then. 0-60 in 7.2sec. Trust me it was quicker than a lot of cars on the road. Now with its reduced kerb weight and more hp I think you'll be impressed. It's a massive step up from an A3. Enjoy it. Trouble is it gets additive and you'll probably end up want a quicker one in a few years but at least this is something to start you off. At least you didn't get a Diesel (queue the Diesel lovers hate messages lol). Welcome to the world of the TT.


----------



## ScornKatt (Jun 8, 2016)

I ordered my TT 2.0 Quattro S-Line on 8th Jan, it arrived in the UK this morning. It's a custom colour (Merlin Purple) though so that will have added about 6 weeks I think. Same boat with cruise control, but I think I am about £200 up on the deal with today's prices.

I shall now jump up and down like a kid on Christmas Eve until I get word it's reached the dealership ;oP


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Got the email yesterday to arrange to collect the TT. Took a chance that the car might be in, so I went and had a look and it was parked up in the back waiting preparation. The armrest is there and looks good, no sign of any swirls on the bodywork so I might ask them to leave it and I'll clean it myself. Can't wait.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Pic


----------



## dizlet (May 30, 2016)

I did the same. Had to take a quick peek. The arm rest is actually quite a nice thing. I didn't think it would work but it does. You will love it trust me. The mk3 is a very nice car. Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh dear it looks like they've parked it up on its rear end.  
Don't forget you get cruise control too.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

I had ordered cruise, so I think the armrest is the only addition.


----------



## dizlet (May 30, 2016)

Cruise and arm rest are free on MY17. I got it with mine which was a bonus.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

4433allanr said:


> I had ordered cruise, so I think the armrest is the only addition.


Same as me. 
Also the leather insert in the door panel had been replaced with alcantara as well.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> Oh dear it looks like they've parked it up on its rear end.
> Don't forget you get cruise control too.


i see what you mean, strangely on my mobile it is the right way up!


----------



## BenjaminB (Mar 24, 2016)

4433allanr said:


> I had ordered cruise, so I think the armrest is the only addition.


And the Lane Assist.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Lane assist is 2.0 tfsi only not 1.8 according to the Audi website.


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

4433allanr said:


> Lane assist is 2.0 tfsi only not 1.8 according to the Audi website.


Correct, only on the 2.0 petrol as it already has the front camera.

For some reason they decided not to put it on the 1.8 and the diesel.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm wondering whether the keyfobs have been cheapened a bit with MY17 as well. I'm sure pics of earlier fobs has more chrome (not the Advanced keys).


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

Nope - your key is exactly the same as my 65 plate TT.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Blackhole128 said:


> Nope - your key is exactly the same as my 65 plate TT.


Oh right. Thanks for that. I must say I'm a bit underwhelmed by the fob and I can't find any covers around for it at present.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

All buttons on mine are chrome and the plastic is gloss with a silver back.. but i do have advance key.


----------



## storey01 (Dec 3, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> All buttons on mine are chrome and the plastic is gloss with a silver back.. but i do have advance key.


One of my keys looks like what you describe and the other one looks like the one in the pic posted above.


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> All buttons on mine are chrome and the plastic is gloss with a silver back.. but i do have advance key.


Can someone post a pic of the other type of key. Just interested to see what it looks like is all.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Toshiba said:


> All buttons on mine are chrome and the plastic is gloss with a silver back.. but i do have advance key.


Yes seen them. It seems a bit illogical that the key you can leave in your pocket / bag and never have to look at is the nicer looking one.


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

stumardy said:


> Can someone post a pic of the other type of key. Just interested to see what it looks like is all.


I have the advance key, one looks like this


















other key is the same, but has matte finish all over.


----------

